# new to the form will be showin pics diet etc 18 years old natty



## darren grens

darren greens

18 years old natural bodybuilder

been training for nearly 2 years now

weight when started i was 9stone scrawny weight now 16stone

still gaining weight will post diet pictures etc say my progress

would love people to comment and help me out

thanks


----------



## darren grens

diet atm

meal 1 4 eggs 50g oats shake 4 natty penuttbutter

meal 2 weight gain shake

meal 3 2 cup of spinach 50g noodles 2 breast

meal 4 50g noodles 1 breast shake

meal 5 pwo breast 50 noodles 50goats shake

meal 6 build shake 60g oats shake dextroe extra aminos

meal 7 1 steak 50g rice

meal 8 4 eggs 50g oats shake

meal 9 prebed weight gain shake. 50 g oats shake 4 natty penuttbutter

roughly like that but will eat more or less depends some time more shakes than soild food have to work around the clock college meals are just oats shake and couple pack of chicken as i have no time for pre cook meals


----------



## james22

Welcome to the forum! 7 stone gain in 2 years natty, TOPWORK LAD! Be good to see some pics!


----------



## darren grens

thanks dude. tbh alot of my gains at the start was on weight gainers not the best but got me up to 14stone, yeah all get some pics up on this to morro night


----------



## darren grens

cheers mate, just so i can get all my cals in per day dude im 6ft 1


----------



## darren grens

growin well strenth is goin up agine 16 stone abs are showin still how should my diet be people ??? i wont to still grow but not add extra fat what should i change


----------



## franki3

I'm not suprised you have put all that weight on you eat like a horse dude!

Top work my friend,can't wait to see some pics mate


----------



## darren grens

cheers dude, yeah all need to go on my other account and put some before pictures up and some from last year and some more new 1s. btw how do you post pictures on this form lol


----------



## thetong6969

welcome to forum bud

pictures open a photobucket account and copy img link then paste on here

easy once you get the hang of it

i'm only 72k myself and at 5ft5 look ok

get some piccies up and good on you for eating all that

16 stone at your height is a good base to work round

think i was 7stone p1ss wet thru when i started lol made great gains got to 12 then got bloody diabetes so back down to 8 then built up over time

nice to see new blood on here


----------



## crazycal1

hey dude...

i think your pictures are being waited for more eagerly than the results of the T Bullet challenge...


----------



## London1976

Very true lol


----------



## darren grens

thanks mate good luck to you my friend i have the flu atm got a cold goin on on wed now got worse to day so im stayin of gym goin to eat a little more food goin to have a cheat meal to make me feel better i will put pics up just now


----------



## darren grens

sorry were is the photobucket about i have no clue lmao


----------



## crazycal1

click post reply.

scroll down.

you`re looking for manage attachments.

click it.

the rest should be simple.


----------



## darren grens

so far thats it what do yous think i need to change from diet training supps etc.


----------



## darren grens

oh and ive been training for just 1 year and half what should i change how many carbs do use take i want to still build muscle but cant be botherd bulkin gettin fat i want to try and stay lean no fat but build muscle with out loosin mass??


----------



## London1976

You don't look 16st. Take the vest off bro cause I like a bit of nipple showing lol


----------



## james22

how tall are you bud? You're trim for 16stone. Looking good though, especially for 18!


----------



## darren grens

im 6ft 1 dude. im 16stone dude well it depends some days im like 16stone some days just under all depends lol


----------



## james22

Top effort on the bulking. Your certainly dont look your weight though. What are your wheels like? Is your goal to become leaner now, or still on a bulk?


----------



## darren grens

i done shoulders lastnight started seated with the 32kg dumbell 1 hand for 10 reps sets 3

then moved on the side rasie 16 kg for 12 each hand

moved on the milltery press started with 40 kg for 12 sets 2 then moved to 45 kg for 6 then 50 kg for 4

then hit some neck with 160 kg shurgs for 10 sets 3 then went down to 100 for 2 to get a right good sqeeze then finished it at that


----------



## darren grens

james222) hey man what weight do you think i look lol. erm want to get abit leaner but dont want to cut if you get me ?


----------



## darren grens

sorry i was about 15 stone 15 and half stone in these pics.


----------



## james22

It wasnt a dig bud! Im the same height and at around 90kg or just under and look like a similar build, was just wondering where you were hiding the extra 10kg!! That makes more sense.

If you're gonna rip up, you will always lose some weight as you drop a bit of fat.


----------



## darren grens

how old are you tho mate and how long you been training for ?. my diet is just got better this year i wans livin on protien shakes and eatin total crap and gained 4 stone of muscle lol gentics man.


----------



## james22

21, 2 years but taken my diet and training seriously for a year. My genetics are rubbish though, my dad is only small, and weedy, i've done well to get to just over 6foot.

You're "one of them" Freak genetics, Jealous!!


----------



## darren grens

mate tbh if you took supps they can overcum your gentics just eat a dun of food and you will grow. whats your diet like. aslo my dad is small and fat lmao think i get my gentics from my mums side.


----------



## Phill1466867973

I disagree. Taking food supplements is not a magical aid to exceed your genetics - your bone structure will determine your natural potential of muscle size - of course you could eat till the cows come home and yep, you'll get bigger, but fatter...not an increase in lean mass...we have natural limits.

If you have a small bone structure, like I do you will not be able to hold the amount of muscle of someone who has a heavy structure. Simple really.


----------



## darren grens

very true weight aint the matter you can be 20 stone but when you cutt only be like 14 stone muscle. i was born very skinny but i have been lucky and got alot of weight on with a s**t lot of strech marks not lookin pritty but hey thats life. pro hormone etc can change your gentics can they not


----------



## Phill1466867973

Yes, assisted body builders can of course exceed natural limits.

Have a read of this, you can work out your natural muscular B/W and measurements, for myself for example I can only achieve 16.9" arms at around 8-10% BF.

Your Maximum Muscular Bodyweight and Measurements « Muscle and Brawn Bodybuilding and Powerlifting.


----------



## darren grens

cheers dude all read on it. tbh mate it is all about eatin a alot of food like maybe 400g protien 500g protien 400g carbs 140g fats. not countin cals atm


----------



## Phill1466867973

A lot of what food though? That's more important than just food, unless you want to gain unneccasary fat.

All that's needed is a slight excess of calories in a diet to grow. If most people ate to excess in an old skool all out "bulk" they would just get fat. I class myself of having reasonable genetics in that I GROW lol and have a fast metabolism and I did an all out bulk and I gained unneccasary fat. If I gained fat then I think most would.


----------



## darren grens

chicken eat whole foods forget protien shakes im taken them out only take 1 2 at the most per day steak salmon. oats brown rice pasta etc


----------



## darren grens

hey, can anybody help me with a good diet around about 8 meals per day i wanna keep muscle gain, very lean but not sure how i come arcross this cheers


----------



## crazycal1

have you got a before pic you could post up matey?

have a skim thru some of the diet threads for ideas bud, basically adjust the amounts to suit..

theres no 1 diet...


----------



## darren grens

1s in the vest are 1 year old 1 with top of is 4 month old im bigger more fuller now. i will make new pictures on saturday of me now will post more old 1s up just now aswell


----------



## darren grens

1 of my back is 8 month old hell of alot bigger than these natty  will be goin on pro hormones very soon


----------



## darren grens

when i started training. dont slag the pics haha looks abit gay lmao was years ago.


----------



## darren grens

oldddddddddd. diet was very bad in most every 1 of these pics lol


----------



## darren grens

oldddddddddd


----------



## darren grens

oldddddd. i will need to get legs pictures made i never used to train my legs but my legs gentics are big. was my biggest bodypart now training them i broke the legg press mashchine in my gym lol, but yes i will post pictures up


----------



## darren grens

Check the pages they are the pictures, what should my diet be likeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## darren grens

welll ????


----------



## crazycal1

i thnk your diets working well matey..

you ve out on a good deal of weight and havent got fat...

i`m happy to critque your routine if you like but diet stuff sends me zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## darren grens

cheers dude. im wantin to start steirod course soon i can get a hold of dbol 10mg per tab ligit. and oxys 50 mg per tab ligit. but what is the best pro hormone out there?. atm i cant get a hold of ibe epistane what else is there with mild sides ?


----------



## crazycal1

i dunno about the best matey but have a look at some of the extreme nutrition t bullet threads.

i`m test driving some now..

imeho if you can get legit dbol you`ll save yourself some cash..

if you cant, go for the bullets..

i think theres a stickey in the ph section.


----------



## darren grens

yeah i think all try dbol but will look into these tbullets have you felt gains on them any side effects from spots extra hairgrowth low high sexdrive etc


----------



## darren grens

this place is utter s**t for help from fellow bodybuilders LMAO fuk sake. anyway im 17stone now this year ill be lookin into gaining as much lean muscle as possible i have dbol oxys. but i wont take them. natural change the diet abit fix things ups training now ill change a little im lookin to tightin up everything harder muscle smaller weist bigger tricep bicep thicker lats rounder shoulders ill be moving gyms soon so start fresh and gain some good size i hope. i would like use to follow me and help me with stuff recomond supplments like L glutmine fish oil etc thanks alot to people who help me regards x


----------



## London1976

Use another forum then


----------



## crazycal1

you cant make people post on a thread..

if you come on here and only post in your thread people think why should i bother...

you get out what you put in...

great progress mate.


----------



## darren grens

true mate true


----------



## Hard Trainer

Welcome to the forum bud and well done with the weight gain


----------



## darren grens

me atm 17stone, do use think i should start a dbol oxy cycle at the age of 18 or wait till im older ?


----------



## CrisBradley

Personally, i wouldn't bother with a cycle. At 18 your test levels are going to be be sky high anyway, all the way through til your 20's.

I'm a natural advocate anyway, so i would more than likely push natural over any situation, but particularly in this one.


----------



## darren grens

i no but there aint enuff test to build bigger muscle tbh. i think my test is low feel like s**t atm so goin to the docter to get a check up


----------



## darren grens

changed diet carbs down to 200g protien 250g not sure about fat yet maybe 80g fats wont really check how much cals tbh inless i need to veggies after training cabrs breakfast through out the day really keepin low tryin to get rid of bodyfat but will not do any cardio let the diet do the work keep weights heavy with good form obv


----------



## Ulva

Welcome to the forum man.Its really a massive gain in your weight bud.Please share your pictures so that i can see that.


----------



## darren grens

go back pages dude and you will see the rest of the pictures


----------



## charliesrp

Hi

This is Charlies..

Cool going guy currently staying in New york..

Bodybuilding is my passion and I love to build my muscles all the time.


----------



## darren grens

flat bench press 130kg. decline pench press 100kg. sqaut 180kg deadlift 200kg


----------



## lobo

Just gotta say mate what ar e your legs like? If you wanna grow bigger u must train to have big legs then you top should get bigger..


----------



## darren grens

hey dude erm legs i never really trained but started training them now need alot more growth in them tho. is it true if you train legs your body can hold or intake more protien


----------



## Gaz2405

If you train your legs, it releases more Human Growth hormone.

HGH is released after training any muscle group that is stressed from the hypothalamus, but the larger the muscle group, the larger the release.

With the legs been the largest group, then boom loads of HGH.


----------



## Hard Trainer

Nice progress bud in 2 years.

~Welcome to the forum


----------



## Sparks1990

Good gains although BF% could be lower (constructive ctitisism).

Have to agree with alot of coments on here about training legs, get some natural HGH out in the open. I heard you mention L-Luciene. TBH mate it's not at all good, and besides its in most protein powders anyway. But if you want to try stacking on it then 5050 BCAA is the way to go.

Let us know if you try steds or not, i'm currently debating on trying these t bullets out... if not then it will be d-bol.lol

sparks.


----------



## darren grens

yeah more hgh is always a good thing am hopin to compete some time next year. i have abit of bodyfat im needin to get rid of im wantin to go to 10bf but not sure how do go about this im wantin to keep as much muscle possible but strip fat very slow at the same time


----------



## darren grens

thanks Mattious mate keep training hard dude. is that you in the profile pic


----------



## Sparks1990

The 5050 BCAA wont work miricals, but theres a good mix of acids in them. Witht he 3 main ones, l luciene, l valine and l glucine.


----------



## darren grens

were about do you get them dude ?. im on amino 1500 from hollond and barret they are not bad and ive bought a product xtent you drink it with your workout tuns of bcaa in it


----------



## darren grens

L-Alanine	114.6mg

L-Arginine	105.1mg

L-Aspartic-Acid/Asparaginezuur	61.4mg

L-Glutamic Acid/Glutaminezuur	136.5mg

L-Glycine	318mg

*L-Histidine	12.3mg

L-Hydroxylysine	20.5mg

L-Hydroxyproline	167.9mg

*L-Isoleucine	16.4mg

*L-Leucine	35.5mg

*L-Lysine	45mg

*L-Methionine	12.3mg

L-Ornithine-HCl	22.5mg

*L-Phenylalanine/Fenylalaline	21.8mg

L-Proline	187mg

L-Serine	46.4mg

*L-Threonine	25.9mg

L-Tyrosine	8.2mg

*L-Valine	30mg

theres all the aminos in it they are tablets verygood tbh i take them when ever they say 3 a day but i take bout 10 a day lol


----------



## London1976

So your mate must know doug. Extreme sells bcaa


----------



## London1976

Sorry darren but you ain't making sense? You know someone that made the bullets and he's telling you there's something in them that ain't right?


----------



## gentlegiant

darren grens said:


> my mate knows the boy who makes the t bullets and he told me there is somthin in them thats not right said there is a mix of dbol and other stuff it in so need to watch


T Bullet does not contain Dianabol (Methandienone) it contains the pro-hormones Superdrol and Max-Lmg!


----------



## London1976

I have 2 cycles and they work fine. Defo not got dbol in. Also bullets are made by extreme


----------



## darren grens

how much did you hold on to when of them ?. im not sure he was my mate that told me i was goin to cycle them myself but i have got dbol and oxys so mite run dbol in jan then oxys sumtime in the summer addin deca or test to them


----------



## London1976

I was 162lbs then got to 168lbs. And I'm still 168lbs


----------



## darren grens

whats your diet like you could have gained that natural tbh mate


----------



## London1976

Tbh with ya, why would you consider steroids at your age?


----------



## darren grens

i want 20inch guns by the time im 20 lol there 18 now so 20 by 20 defo.


----------



## gentlegiant

darren grens said:


> how much did you hold on to when of them ?. im not sure he was my mate that told me i was goin to cycle them myself but i have got dbol and oxys so mite run dbol in jan then oxys sumtime in the summer addin deca or test to them


Its something of a concern that you believe T Bullets "have something not right in them" and they will most probably just give you " water bloat" but you're more than happy to tuck in to some d-bol and Oxy's!!!


----------



## London1976

That was 3 weeks. I don't eat like a bodybuilder cause my goals are different. So 6lbs gain was good considering I don't eat much.


----------



## darren grens

yes because dbol has been around for over a 100years were is tbullet is only been around for a short time same with oxys i know all the sides how do you no what sides your gettin on t bullets? and whats in ? could be a mix of diff steirods in it.


----------



## London1976

My Guns are 14.5  all muscle tho lol


----------



## darren grens

my arms are pritty lean veins are showin


----------



## mightymariner

100 years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## London1976

Mine are leaner lol. You can't even get a pinch from my biceps.


----------



## darren grens

1930s it came out or somthing


----------



## London1976

1956 dbol was invented


----------



## mightymariner

first dianabol tablet 1956


----------



## darren grens

what do you think of oxys, you ever used or none anywun on them


----------



## London1976

Beat ya mm


----------



## EXTREME

Darren Grens, I'm the boy who makes the T-Bullets and I can assure there is no dbol or any other Class C medication in them.

Who was it told you that?

I would need to pretty fkn stupid to release an over the counter product with any classified steroid in them PLUS how would I get the raw material into the country to make them without a pharmaceutical licence.

I'll expect a reply regarding who said this or you'll be banned.


----------



## darren grens

all go on these t bullets and become ronni coleman light weighttt lol


----------



## London1976

Nice to see you Doug


----------



## mightymariner

How can you claim they could be a mix of steroids?


----------



## darren grens

argh a duno it wasnt me who said a was goin to buy them but got told did you get the message i sent ?????


----------



## mightymariner

ooooooh it's gone quiet


----------



## EXTREME

Darren, oxy's are the second most liver toxic steroid available, they cause more water retention than anything and many people can't eat on them because they are so hard on the stomach.

Taking them and dbol together is plain stupid, you aren't ready for this sh1t yet kid.

I bet the guy who told you lies about T-Bullets did so because he was selling you your gear and made money out you. Well he doesn't care about your health if I'm right because dbol and oxy stacked together is BAD for you.


----------



## darren grens

yeah true. but i think all still buy t bullets and keep them use them in the near future


----------



## London1976

And if you ain't banned you will get a 25% discount. So be a good

boy lol


----------



## darren grens

on an other note your protiens are 1 of the best out there lovin pro 6 seen verygood gains on it tbh


----------



## darren grens

lol i know but it wasnt me who said it. i just thought id say it but agine i shouldnt have but i know why it was said just so i could buy his stuff so i no not to listen to crap agine


----------



## gentlegiant

darren grens said:


> yes because dbol has been around for over a 100years were is tbullet is only been around for a short time same with oxys i know all the sides how do you no what sides your gettin on t bullets? and whats in ? could be a mix of diff steirods in it.


Dianabol was released in the US in the early 1960's by the company Ciba! And the dbol your 'mate' will sell you (at the expense of dodgy T Bullet!) will be 100% pure, pharmaceutical grade quality? Theres absolutley no chance of it being counterfeit and made entirely of an inactive excipient carrier compound from the far east, wich is usually some un-tested, unlicenced plant cellulose or calcium phosphate or maybe even a bit of ground glass fibre for good measure!

See where im going with this?


----------



## Sparks1990

TBH i was thinking of running a cycle of dbol. It was only when iw as doing research on google (lol) that i cam across this website, then seen the t bullet advertisement in somones sig'.

After research on bullets, theres not really alot out there compared to 'roids. But i figure they would be safer??? due to them actually being made legally and having to follow consumer laws or some s**t. unlike underground roids which can be made from cat s**t for all the buyer knows.


----------



## Sparks1990

ALSO, what i wanted to ask because i cand find anything from research, is what side effects are there from T-Bullets. Similar to steroids, or??


----------



## mightymariner

Research the ingredients, that will give you a better idea.


----------



## darren grens

i belive t bullets are made 100 safe now. but other types of pro hormone the fda do not check it so you never know. mine are form pharma labs thailand


----------



## darren grens

Gazz said:


> Dianabol was released in the US in the early 1960's by the company Ciba! And the dbol your 'mate' will sell you (at the expense of dodgy T Bullet!) will be 100% pure, pharmaceutical grade quality? Theres absolutley no chance of it being counterfeit and made entirely of an inactive excipient carrier compound from the far east, wich is usually some un-tested, unlicenced plant cellulose or calcium phosphate or maybe even a bit of ground glass fibre for good measure!
> 
> See where im going with this?


true there is alot of fakes out there and you need to watch but tbh who gets a 100 legit gear anyway inless its from a doctor ? the same with protien there is alot of crap protien shakes out there ive heard so bad stoires of them puttin all sort in but go with pro 6 defo the best seen good gains while ive been on it


----------



## Sparks1990

darren grens said:


> . mine are form pharma labs thailand


So they tell you.....


----------



## mightymariner

I have had to buy some protein powder whilst I'm here working in Brazil.

I can't find anything with more than 18g of protein a serving:der:

I need a shovel not a scoop!


----------



## Sparks1990

18g lol, may aswell have a tin of tuna.


----------



## gentlegiant

darren grens said:


> i belive t bullets are made 100 safe now. but other types of pro hormone the fda do not check it so you never know. mine are form pharma labs thailand


What do you mean T Bullet is 100% safe 'now'??

They have never been anything but!

I go to Thailand alot! The only way you know if anything is of any quality is if you went in the store and bought them yourself! Even then the rules and regulations that dispensaries in Thailand abide by are nowhere near as stringent as here or the rest of europe and cleanliness is'nt always the most imporant thing on the agenda on the productoin line!


----------



## darren grens

Gazz said:


> What do you mean T Bullet is 100% safe 'now'??
> 
> They have never been anything but!
> 
> I go to Thailand alot! The only way you know if anything is of any quality is if you went in the store and bought them yourself! Even then the rules and regulations that dispensaries in Thailand abide by are nowhere near as stringent as here or the rest of europe and cleanliness is'nt always the most imporant thing on the agenda on the productoin line!


ment i belive they are made 100 ligit

i know my auntie is over there atm her sons live there he was sellin steirods online to the usa and got cought so not good. if i take a picture and show would you be able to tell if there fake or real?


----------



## darren grens

???. tbh i dont need any of it im big enuff new pics soon natural still 17 stone and droppin bodyfat skin is tigher carbs are 200 and eatin bout 4 meals a day so its all good gentics is great  .


----------



## London1976

darren grens said:


> ???. tbh i dont need any of it im big enuff new pics soon natural still 17 stone and droppin bodyfat skin is tigher carbs are 200 and eatin bout 4 meals a day so its all good gentics is great  .


No disrepect mate but only 18 so you should still be a natty and not even thinking about taking anything else. Ive seen your pics and you have mostly bodyfat with hardly any muscle.


----------



## darren grens

bigger arms than your 14inch arms aint proud big or small youv done gear im 18 all be tiwce your size so id think before you speak ok so ive no muscle and what you have like?. your t bullet post you look the same before you evin did a cycle your gentics are s**t id evin out bench you at 18 out deadlift you ive got alot of muscle my arms are lean and still 18 gettin leaner every day wide back your just skin and bone pmsl.


----------



## darren grens

ps its water and some fat i duno if you knew what a bulk up was but you should try it youv not got long in bodybuilding with your age etc. im droppin it slow so i keep most muscle ill post up 2month time see if im bigger than you  .


----------



## darren grens

im gettin angry that your tryin to piss me about just seen your pictures you say you dont eat alot and were the fk is your abs haha? your lat spread is a fkin joke all you have is a chest ? wow just do push ups you have no cuts in your back you do not have wide shoulders or ripped arms eaither would i you class yourself a bodybuilder your face is puffy aswell i bet if you cut all your water away your nothin so dont come on here tryin to tell me diff i know alot more than you do.


----------



## London1976

I wernt having a dig at you, GROW UP MATE.... I cant understand what else you wrote, is it in english ??


----------



## London1976

darren grens said:


> were the fk is your abs .


http://www.musclechat.co.uk/progress-journals/28808-london1976-progress-74.html


----------



## London1976

darren grens said:


> bigger arms than your 14inch arms aint proud big or small youv done gear im 18 all be tiwce your size so id think before you speak ok so ive no muscle and what you have like?. your t bullet post you look the same before you evin did a cycle your gentics are s**t id evin out bench you at 18 out deadlift you ive got alot of muscle my arms are lean and still 18 gettin leaner every day wide back your just skin and bone pmsl.


I choose to have 15 inch arms, If i choose to get bigger then all i have to do is eat more, im skin and bone = no fat lol


----------



## London1976

darren grens said:


> ps its water and some fat i duno if you knew what a bulk up was but you should try it youv not got long in bodybuilding with your age etc. im droppin it slow so i keep most muscle ill post up 2month time see if im bigger than you  .


Theres bulking and theres overeating, 2 different things. So your saying 34 years old is old ?? I would like to see how you look when you are 34....looking forward to your pictures in 2 months.


----------



## London1976

darren grens said:


> im gettin angry that your tryin to piss me about just seen your pictures you say you dont eat alot and were the fk is your abs haha? your lat spread is a fkin joke all you have is a chest ? wow just do push ups you have no cuts in your back you do not have wide shoulders or ripped arms eaither would i you class yourself a bodybuilder your face is puffy aswell i bet if you cut all your water away your nothin so dont come on here tryin to tell me diff i know alot more than you do.


I dont have a big lat spread because i dont carry much fat and muscle mass, also i dont want to look like a bodybuilder, hence why i dont eat like a bodybuilder, i thought you were a clever boy and you would of known this lol.

My face is puffy ?? go to specsavers dude,

You know alot more than what i do ?? you were saying how bullets are crap and dbol has been out for 100 years pmsl.....

IF YOU LOOK AT MY LOG IT SHOULD SAY SOMEWHERE THAT I DONT WANT A BODYBUILDERS LOOK......DAMN YOU ARE SO CHILDISH


----------



## London1976

I dont care if you think you can bench more than me, i can do 100kg 3x6 and i only have 15" arms. Now if i had 18 then i would do around 140kg layball:


----------



## London1976

I admit it im a 12st skinny little munckin, i cant lift properly and i dont eat.


----------



## darren grens

fair play tbh you could help me out rather than bein a pr**k if i cut down right ok i would be probs 10stone but i like being a fat arse but am goin to lean out abit and see how much i am holdin probs aint much.


----------



## darren grens

some pics.


----------



## London1976

you scribbled your face out, look in the mirror and the other pics and we can see your face lol...so you are asking this pr**k for help :nod:


----------



## Gaz2405

About time there was some love between you two guys


----------



## darren grens

ken lmao. just be sound am here just for progress like yourself


----------



## crazycal1

right then dudes lesss of the animosity and no more getting personal...

k dudes...

darren youre huge mate...

london...

lol well well youre just london :becky:


----------



## offshore1

Darren uv still got the deadly sins to contend with ur body building m8 ....drinking and partying and women m8 

Nice size tho


----------



## darren grens

cheers bro. defo mate you cant beat abit of wet puss y lol


----------



## insert10p

7 stone in 2 years is just off the charts

well done


----------



## darren grens

thanks dude id like to be alot leaner if i can tho lol


----------



## darren grens

ok so this journal has went down hill so i will make a new 1 in a few months my diet will be changing with loads of greens and carb cycles and also moving gyms so new gym with bigger weights because ive broke 4 machines and out growin all weights in my current gym also the new 1 has a bench with bars and a whole load more so new year new start to gettin evin bigger


----------



## fishfingers

London1976 said:


> you scribbled your face out, look in the mirror and the other pics and we can see your face lol...so you are asking this pr**k for help :nod:


Exactly what i thought lol classic, im beginning to like you London, i was unsure to start with but ive taken an ungay like to you lol.

To be fair this dude is childish, i was 17/18 when i started training and would never have had the attitude this lad has got, need to learn from the more experienced guys mate rather than slate them.


----------



## London1976

Nice 1 fishfingers  those machines must be crap if they keep breaking


----------



## fishfingers

Crazy, four machines he's broke? Daaam must be strong thats all i can say.


----------



## darren grens

tbh you have a pic of a girl so you cant speak im bigger than london and you so jelous aint a problem this london should stop liftin you have nothing i mean nothin so shut the fuk of if i seen you face to face this would be sorted


----------



## darren grens

ps not your help for you to stop being jelouse  youv been on roids ive not and im still bigger


----------



## fishfingers

Lol. The Avatar i have of a girl carries an important message so maybe if you asked me what it said you would understand its meaning. London obviously has an interest in weight training but doesnt want to look like a bodybuilder so i think its unfair to criticise him and say he should 'stop lifting.' Think you need to learn som respect mate and realise we are all in this together, rather than trying to make yourself sound good. And it would be sorted? Not professing to be anything special mate but i did cage fighting for two years and boxing since.

Learn some respect.


----------



## fishfingers

darren grens said:


> ps not your help for you to stop being jelouse  youv been on roids ive not and im still bigger


Whose on roidS?


----------



## darren grens

it says been on roids. you dont evin know me show me a picture then you were fukawl at 18 so dont give me pish on a form just because im bigger than yourself


----------



## London1976

Who rattled your cage ??

What's wrong with you boy.

Yes your right about your bigger than me. That's cause you have plently of bodyfat dude,  . Can you get a dictionary next time.


----------



## London1976

Darren, I've seen fingers mate and he's makes u look like me lol. When you going on a cut cause you are so big.


----------



## darren grens

i have plenty bodyfat and you dont ? you have zero abs for eating healthy has you would say i have 17 guns with no fat on arms so i am cutting right now and soon tell me if your any bigger i will out strenth you on bench and all the other compounds bodybuilding is my life and its a bulk up you **** your goin to gain extra bodyfat does jay look good all year round fukin right he dosnt


----------



## darren grens

OMG its people like you cant you see your gun picture is fat you have no defintion what so ever you are such a goon your the clubbin type on a night out thinking hes big from taken t bullets and a salad for lunch you are unreal and such a mon go you no fukawl about bodybuilding i look better than you you have the same amount of bodyfat i have :S:S


----------



## London1976

Get some manners, when you grow a pair maybe I will help you on a diet, but now i will ignore you cause you sound like you have a screw loose dude. Adios amigo.


----------



## darren grens

yes because its stuck up people like you who have nothing to say and when you look at your body you are nothin special tbh you have no muscle mass and then coming on here tellin me im fat and have nothin when im bigger or the same size arms is you and 18 years of age ok mate im the 1 teachin you


----------



## fishfingers

darren grens said:


> it says been on roids. you dont evin know me show me a picture then you were fukawl at 18 so dont give me pish on a form just because im bigger than yourself


Can this chav language be translated into English please, i might be able to respond. Me and London have been on this site a fair bit of time and have had some valuable input and helped people. Think its about time you changed your attitude because the mods might have something to say. Not going to waste any more time arguing with you dude, not my scene. Wonder if you'll still be lifting in ten years, i know i will.


----------



## darren grens

what ave said somthing about me makin a new form and yous come along and try and slag me fuk yourself im no chav i were verygood cloths and like to look good so no i am not some chav thanks


----------



## darren grens

in 10 years ? its my life in 10 years i wonder how big i will be ?


----------



## fishfingers

darren grens said:


> i have plenty bodyfat and you dont ? you have zero abs for eating healthy has you would say i have 17 guns with no fat on arms so i am cutting right now and soon tell me if your any bigger i will out strenth you on bench and all the other compounds bodybuilding is my life and its a bulk up you **** your goin to gain extra bodyfat does jay look good all year round fukin right he dosnt


Sorry cant help myself ...

Jay? Jay Cutler? Yeah actually he looks good all year round becuase he makes lots of money from guest posing etc so he stays i shape. I met the bloke last year and he was very much in shape. Are your 'guns' 17 or 18 inch? You said 17 in this post but 18 in an earlier post? Make ya mind up man.


----------



## darren grens

go back to the gym and burn that fat know 1 likes your pictures hint no girls find you big but find you fat lol eat healthy next joke


----------



## fishfingers

Im good mate, another good session today, hopefully this is the year that i get things together for a comp, looked at the natural strongman comps as well, need to work on the deadlift and next year i could have a crack at one of those too. Sorted


----------



## crazycal1

darren wind your neck in mate or you`ll get banned.


----------



## darren grens

ok sorry dude. i know there is people been here for a while and new members come in and then they think hes just a we twa t i dont mean to sound like this


----------



## London1976

I can't believe how big you have got fishfingers. Good luck bruv.


----------



## fishfingers

Cheers mate, just about consistency i think and trying to nail the diet. Dont think i could try the bullets and do a natural comp could i? Sorry sound like a noob now.


----------



## crazycal1

learn to slay youre enemies with wit sarcasm and intellect dude...


----------



## London1976

My downfull is all my late night curry and burgers, it's making me too fat, that why I have no abs yet fishfingers.


----------



## fishfingers

You'll get there dude, take som dbols and oxys


----------



## London1976

I might just have 3 burgers instead of 5 mate, plus I might swap the curry for fishfingers


----------



## darren grens

yeah cal mate. lol i never ment at the same time yeah ok lets do 50mg oxy with 40 mg dbol liver would be gone and id be a water bloon. steirod is a steirod at the end of the day just some put more water on than normal but you put water on with deca test anyway.


----------



## fishfingers

Dunno mate, id have 3 and a half burgers, the extra half will provide extra protein. But fishfingers all the way! Thats all i eat! And ive got 18inch guns and im 16 stone. Innit!


----------



## darren grens

i will have 18 guns by summer yeahhhhhhhhhhhs


----------



## London1976

Good for you boy, I would not take steroids unless I could spell the word first.


----------



## darren grens

spellin is nothin. you evin got a gf or do you still have your mum wan k you of


----------



## London1976

darren grens said:


> i will have 18 guns by summer yeahhhhhhhhhhhs


You said your going on a cut, how will you have 18" arms( not guns)


----------



## llkevh

darren grens said:


> what ave said somthing about me makin a new form and yous come along and try and slag me fuk yourself im no chav i were verygood cloths and like to look good so no i am not some chav thanks


i have got to say i totally agree :wacko: .


----------



## darren grens

im not wontin ripped just little bit more leaner lean and ripped are not the same thing if you dont know what i mean google it


----------



## London1976

Well I'm a chav, I get my clothes from tesco's over south London mate.


----------



## darren grens

ok. im goin to just not write back to 40 year old underachever on a healthy life style diet at 8 bodyfat with good muscle fullness and tone Lmao


----------



## London1976

Who's 40 mate, under a what ?? If you mean me, my name is London1976?? 1976 is a big clue of my age. You have to admit it son i look good for 34 innit


----------



## llkevh

you look even better for 40 chavster


----------



## London1976

in person i get told I'm 24  this is due to my healthy lifestyle


----------



## darren grens

anywun with low fat looks young bein bloated makes you look puffy ugly and older. but why is your body not in the shape if you eat healthy not taken the piss just curious. maybe not enuff muscle ? no harm in sayin you have your own faults man


----------



## London1976

Not being funny but i look younger than you, IF you get to my age and have 3 kids come back on here and stick some pics up, I would love to see you when you are 34. You have alot of growing up to do young man, me ugly pmsl, go back to your pictures Darren and have a look in that mirror you have posted up.


----------



## darren grens

ok...,,...........................


----------



## darren grens

your kids must be ulgy with them rotten tattots you have lmao i get alot of pussy havin a big c ock gets you places in life my friend


----------



## darren grens

some people need a mirror


----------



## London1976

Your a sad pathethic waste of a human. BANNED


----------



## EXTREME

....and others need a Speak and Spell!

What is a tattot, and ulgy? It's good to have a banter, even better if you can read it!


----------



## London1976

How dare you bring my kids into this. Doug if you read further back I haven't slated him once, he don't like me cause I'm smaller than him and I'm a better speller too.


----------



## darren grens

your extreme is alot of pish and i gave you a fake name  you put pish in your products your obv not goin to admit it since when has there been a steirod without it muckin about with test ? if it was it would be on the news no more steirods bute is dbol and superdrol in it your fukin pro 6 made me ill full of sugar in it your fat aswell fuk your mongo form up your arse nothin but haters on this if i seen you in person youd be a dead man walkin if you knew who i am. your silly we products wont sell


----------



## darren grens

dont give a fuk ban me now all be proud to delete myself all say what a want you we mongo dont be wide to me


----------



## London1976

Speak English you dougnut, didn't your school teach you punctuation. Darren are you taking something, because you are so angry and bitter, nice knowing you pmsl x1000


----------



## London1976

My 9 year old writes better than you, come to think of it so does my 7 and 2 year old lol, what is phis by the way ?


----------



## darren grens

you will get know were and your sons will hate you you we pedo


----------



## London1976

Ban ban ban ban ban you overgrown orangtang, check today's sun paper lol


----------



## EXTREME

Darren, I hav your IP address.

I'll see you in a few weeks, you haven't a clue what you've opened up now.


----------



## darren grens

i ment it to fat man no you.


----------



## London1976

I don't know what I done to upset him Doug. All I said to him was. He keeps breaking the machines so I said the machines must be crap. Screw loose me think. Ip address  .


----------



## darren grens

ok dude see what the police says about this then that is eilgal to do see you at court  and if its about steirods they will love to try your t bullets so see what exaitly is in them ?;


----------



## darren grens

if they find your sellin steirods what will happen you will be jailed


----------



## London1976

You really are dumb. Let's see what the police say about your bloody English.


----------



## darren grens

yeah they will be happy to find a company sellin illegal drugs


----------



## darren grens

pritty sad on a form your wontin this to go far lollol and still no ban


----------



## London1976

You still here, not for long.


----------



## darren grens

Ban me now then i am waitin for it


----------



## London1976

Don't forget to buy that new keyboard ok.


----------



## darren grens

ok dont forget to buy your kids stuff you tramp lol


----------



## London1976

You should join Jenny Craig, google it


----------



## EXTREME

Ooh, Darren doesn't like the thought of a home visit does he?

You want the Police Darren? You're the one posting on here saying how you have bought steroids.

I've had a court case Darren, the Police have no problem with any products produced by Extreme Nutrition so there goes your T-Bullet theory.

Just in case anyone wonders why we don't here from Darren any more he was banned for the following reasons;

1. he's almost illiterate - that means can't speak and spell

2. "you are fat" - Darren liked saying this to others, including me, but I've not trained in years, I'm still bigger than him, I've already got trophies for my physique, he's still a wannabe.

3. he's a liability giving out bad advice regarding all the steroids he takes

4. he's fkn ugly! We don't want him posting any more pictures!

5. we should make allowances because lives in the part of Edinburgh Trainspotting was filmed, his mother is a junkie hooker and old man a wife beating drunk. But as he's upset so many we've had to overlook these facts and ban him.

Bye Bye fat Darren, good luck with the liver transplant in a few years. I hope the adult learning works out better for you than school did you thick retard.


----------



## calver11

Darren I dont think you have quite grasped what this forum is about. Its about giving other people advice, sharing your knowledge and learning from others.

Not to come on here get all up tight about 'how big you are' when no one has even gone near saying your small.

You have a serious attitude problem and need to think before you speak.

You are you own worst enemy im affraid.

P.s I bench around the same as you.. (and im under 13 stone)


----------



## London1976

pmsl Doug. I'm on the floor crying with laughter, banning him cause he's fat, ugly and can't spell, nice 1 Doug.


----------



## London1976

I never knew he's mum was a junkie. Sorry Darren.


----------



## Sparks1990

Extreme said:


> Ooh, Darren doesn't like the thought of a home visit does he?
> 
> You want the Police Darren? You're the one posting on here saying how you have bought steroids.
> 
> I've had a court case Darren, the Police have no problem with any products produced by Extreme Nutrition so there goes your T-Bullet theory.
> 
> Just in case anyone wonders why we don't here from Darren any more he was banned for the following reasons;
> 
> 1. he's almost illiterate - that means can't speak and spell
> 
> 2. "you are fat" - Darren liked saying this to others, including me, but I've not trained in years, I'm still bigger than him, I've already got trophies for my physique, he's still a wannabe.
> 
> 3. he's a liability giving out bad advice regarding all the steroids he takes
> 
> 4. he's fkn ugly! We don't want him posting any more pictures!
> 
> 5. we should make allowances because lives in the part of Edinburgh Trainspotting was filmed, his mother is a junkie hooker and old man a wife beating drunk. But as he's upset so many we've had to overlook these facts and ban him.
> 
> Bye Bye fat Darren, good luck with the liver transplant in a few years. I hope the adult learning works out better for you than school did you thick retard.


lmfaooo, you are my hero!!! lol

I used to like Darren tbh, but reading through this he seriously needs to grow up. This is what i dislike about internet forums - there is always someone giving everyone else grief. I would love to see this fool in public to see what he is actually like & to see if he still runs his mouth.:der:


----------



## London1976

Bye Darren. Maybe you can ask your mum for a syringe lol. Oh it's a shame your gone.


----------



## calver11

To be honest I think its a great shame as he obvouisly had some great potential from what he has done so far.

Just a shame he was very narrow minded and lets say lacked communication skills.


----------



## London1976

Calver he was just fat and ate too much.


----------



## Sparks1990

calver11 said:


> To be honest I think its a great shame as he obvouisly had some great potential from what he has done so far.
> 
> Just a shame he was very narrow minded and lets say lacked communication skills.


I'm not sure what you meen my potential? He had fat surrounding some muscle.

As for his weight gain, anybody going from 16-18 years old will gain 3 stone piss easy. Mainly just through normal growth, and the fat he had put on top of that. Reminds me of a chinese restaurant "phat phuck" lol.


----------



## calver11

London1976 said:


> Calver he was just fat and ate too much.


Yeah but in his pics some of the earlyer ones he had potential to be a 'body builder'. Its just a shame he didnt understand that other people have different goals.

Dont get me wrong I am not defending him becuase he was a complete fcker.

Just saying he let him selfdown more then anything.


----------



## London1976

Look in the sun newspaper. Big fat overgrown monkey, now he had more potential than Darren.


----------



## EXTREME

Sparks, we'll find out soon, I'm going to speak to him in a few weeks.

I now know where he trains, goes to college and goes clubbing. His home address and phone number are only days away.

He said I would be a dead man if he met me in the street, I'm smiling as I type because he's going to have a lesson in humility and how you sometimes pay the piper even when you think you are untouchable in front of your keyboard.


----------



## Sparks1990

Extreme said:


> Sparks, we'll find out soon, I'm going to speak to him in a few weeks.
> 
> I now know where he trains, goes to college and goes clubbing. His home address and phone number are only days away.
> 
> He said I would be a dead man if he met me in the street, I'm smiling as I type because he's going to have a lesson in humility and how you sometimes pay the piper even when you think you are untouchable in front of your keyboard.


lool, within 2 mins i know where he goes to college. Not bright using your real 1st and second name on a forum if you are planning on pissing people off, and then posting up a picture which you also have as your display pic on FB LOL. :axe:


----------



## London1976

I hate keyboard warriors


----------



## Sparks1990

The thing is, he seemed o.k at first.


----------



## London1976

Trust me sparks, he didn't, I think he was here before you.


----------



## London1976

I have added him on my fake facebook account  I'm gonna wind him up and write in he's wall lol


----------



## Sparks1990

London1976 said:


> I have added him on my fake facebook account  I'm gonna wind him up and write in he's wall lol


haha, i like that you ahve a stealth account just for these circumstances. call him a fat ****.


----------



## London1976

Let's all add him ( Darren greens )


----------



## Sparks1990

Darren greens is full of beans!!!


----------



## London1976

And too many pies lol


----------



## Sparks1990

London1976 said:


> And too many pies lol


lmfaooo and that.


----------



## lobo

What an oversized EGO wow!:jerkit: bye Darren ..


----------



## London1976

What a plonker huh lobo


----------



## EXTREME

Now boys, be fair, it was all the sugar in Extreme products that made him fat.

He suggested I take out all the gum and replace it with sweetener, although he didn't quite spell it like that and it did take 7 times of reading his post to work out thats what he was trying to say.

It's a sad day when we've lost the 1 member we had who may come close to Bodyworks success at the Mr Universe last year, he was a wealth of knowledge and was very confident in his own abilities - who will we learn from now????


----------



## London1976

I miss him now, can you get him back doug lol. I like trying to read he's post. I reckon im the most hated on here now. Pmsl


----------



## London1976

I've just noticed he's online now lol. He must miss us already.


----------



## crazycal1

fcuk me i turn the comp of for a few hours and i miss a sh1tstorm...

umm darren probs best you start walking round with a spare pair of undercrackers in your pocket mate...

you may need them.


----------



## allbro75

He seemed quite a cool guy at the beginning of the thread swell, what an attitude change. Youngsters today eh!


----------



## London1976

Leave the comp on next time cal


----------



## crazycal1

lol im surprised you werwent txting me to ban him..

im still not actually sure how to do that without wiping out all posts tho lol


----------



## cornish_celt

Fcuk, I missed all the fun!:Cry:


----------

